# Criptare cartella con passwordd[Risolto]

## saverik

Ciao a tutti,

ho provato a guardare in giro ma credo proprio di avere bisogno del vs aiuto.

Devo portarmi il lavoro in ferie ed ho bisogno di mettere al sicuro dei files che in caso di furto o smarrimento del notebook non devono essere assolutamente accessibili.

Da dove comincio???  :Very Happy: 

saluti

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Una possibilita' e' con encfs ma ce ne sono molte altre

----------

## sabayonino

Potrei suggerire anche VeraCrypt se si vuole cryptare anche partizioni o volumi di disco

Ha una comodo interfaccia grafica se non si desidera operare tramite terminale

```
app-crypt/veracrypt

     Available versions:  1.24_p2^md 1.24_p4^md {X +asm doc CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse2 sse4_1 ssse3" KERNEL="linux"}

     Installed versions:  1.24_p4^md(18:15:31 30/03/2020)(X asm -doc CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse2 -sse4_1 -ssse3" KERNEL="linux")

     Homepage:            https://www.veracrypt.fr/en/Home.html

     Description:         Disk encryption with strong security based on TrueCrypt

```

Altro tool per cryptare files o directory potrebbe essere ccrypt

```
app-crypt/ccrypt

     Available versions:  1.11 (~)1.11-r1 {emacs}

     Installed versions:  1.11(13:05:24 19/05/2019)

     Homepage:            https://sourceforge.net/projects/ccrypt/

     Description:         Encryption and decryption

```

----------

## saverik

Grazie a tutti ho risolto con veracrypt!!!

----------

